# Porsche vs. Audi



## jirodriguez (Apr 22, 2015)

A good mid week laugh! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A young blonde girl in her late teens, wanting to earn some extra money
  for the summer, decided to hire herself out as a "handy woman" and
  started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood.
  She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he
  had any odd jobs for her to do.
  "Well, I guess I could use somebody to paint the porch" he said. "How much
  will you charge me?"
  Delighted, the girl quickly responded, "How about $75?"
  The man agreed and told her that the paint, brushes and everything she
  would need were in the garage. The man's wife hearing the conversation, said to her
  husband,
  "Does she not realize that our porch goes all the way round the house?"
  "That's a bit cynical, isn't it?" he responded.
  The wife replied, "You're right. I guess I'm starting to believe all those
  dumb blonde jokes."
  A few hours later the blonde came to the door to collect her money.
  "You're finished already??" the startled husband asked.
  "Yes" the blond replied, and I even had paint left over so I gave it two
  coats."
  Impressed, the man reached into his pocket for the $75 and handed it to
  her along with a $15 tip.
  "Thank you" the blond said, "and by the way, it's not a Porch, it's an
  Audi".


----------



## b-one (Apr 22, 2015)

:biggrin:


----------

